# Late January Florida Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late January Florida Fishing

In 2019 the anglers of the Florida Fisherman ll were very successful braving the cold of late January. Note the heavy jacketsThis late January is predicted to be much colder.A severe Arctic Blast is headed towards Madeira Beach, Florida. Temperatures could actually drop all the way down into the mid fifties; that's freezing to us.But they are fish to be caught:Will makes sure we are at our best:Late Friday night, the Mangrove Snapper are huge:Nice Mutton. We do not see too many Muttons:Talk about nice... The fast, fun to catch, Blackfin Tuna:The mighty Gag Grouper:Big, Powerful, Always ready for a fight:Red or Gag?Two of the best eating fish ever to swim, the American Red Snapper, and Scamp Grouper:Another fun to catch, hard to fool, great to eat, member of the snapper family, the Mangrove Snapper:[URThe fun to catch, faster than fast, Blackfin Tuna:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Did someone mention...Good to Eat?The mighty Red Grouper:We have seen that Jim is an expert at catching Red Grouper, Mangrove & even Mutton Snapper. But what about monsters?Would you believe...The great battle goes on & on, man against beast.Jim hooks the monster on stern; his line tangles in the prop and with fellow angles. By this time Jim is near the bow; the line is badly snagged. Will cuts and frees Jim's line. He and Jason re-tie and...
Finally, just before picture time..

Both gave all they had. It was the fight of the century.And now, we saved the best for last, the prized Scamp Grouper:The best of the beat:'This late January is predicted to be much colder.'*It wasn't easy, but:Was it worth fighting the cold of January?You had better believe it.*This is our Florida:The Florida's own 'Jersey Girl' Tammy:You need a bigger box:We all do:Will & Jason; two of the best:A proud Captain Bryon hand out the BIG bucks:

Catch the trip video. See the on-the-boat action






January Florida Fishing


----------

